# The new 695



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Got a new sprayer today to attack this big projet!!! The guys had a hard time with the 395 for block filler.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Se***xy


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

That's a big project! That thing will pay for itself on the first job!


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Damon T said:


> That's a big project! That thing will pay for itself on the first job!


I think it will, It's a 130 000 SF warehouse for a large box store. The funny thing is that I have better price on paint than them for industrial lines!!!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

How do you feel about the American flag on the front of the pump? Being Canadian and all...


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

I would rather see that than the Made in China sticker


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> How do you feel about the American flag on the front of the pump? Being Canadian and all...


 it broke my heart... I didn't see the pump yet, this is a pic my employee sent me....will have to fix that


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

How come you didn't get the premium model?


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> How come you didn't get the premium model?


 Didn't know there was a premium model, ordered it over the phone at SW. What's the difference?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Didn't know there was a premium model, ordered it over the phone at SW. What's the difference?


Digital display, tool box, a cleaning feature I forgot how its called, At this time I don't remember what else.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Digital display, tool box, a cleaning feature I forgot how its called, At this time I don't remember what else.


HOSE REEL!!

(The best part) and the turbo clean is pretty nice.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

Andyman said:


> HOSE REEL!!
> 
> (The best part) and the turbo clean is pretty nice.



You can see it here


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Got a couple of those. Just picked 1 up at the pro show. Will you be shooting those ceilings?
A project that size I would have a few sprayers out


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

And garbage cans full of dryfall to work out of.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We use to keep 2 ground men busy just popin the tops on 55 gallon drums. 4 men in the air triggers locked,blow & go


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> Got a couple of those. Just picked 1 up at the pro show. Will you be shooting those ceilings? A project that size I would have a few sprayers out


Unfortunately no ceilling, but It's still a huge job. 3 pump, 2 lift, 5 painters, 2 weeks, it goes pretty fast. We even do roller and brush for 1 section


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

No 18"s up there? That's a mighty looooooooong job for a guy with a 9" roller......:jester:


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

kdpaint said:


> No 18"s up there? That's a mighty looooooooong job for a guy with a 9" roller......:jester:


I know, they are not used to 18" roller, but it went pretty fast


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

Someone mentioned the Graco kwik reel any idea what they run? ball park??,


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

1963 Sovereign said:


> Someone mentioned the Graco kwik reel any idea what they run? ball park??,


It's permanently attached to the rig on the premium models. I'm not sure if you can buy it as an accessory.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

found them for around 300.00 online and they bolt on to the frame of most airless pumps.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Good gig for the new rig!


----------

